# The ST



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Just thought I'd share a pic of my ST just love these cars


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Plenty of performance & handling, but have never liked the look of any modern Fords.
Hoggy.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Good car the ST. I owned one back in 2006, which I modded to stage 2 - Bluefin remap, K+N CAIS, Forge Intercooler and Milltek cat-back....

IIRC, that lot took it up to around 285bhp, but it certainly felt like more !! :twisted:

The only downside was that the Milltek, in my opinion, didn`t sound as good as the OEM (strange though it sounds...)


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Had this mx5 mk1 for many years 25 years old next year this is the interior a friend of mine done plus roof


Still some work to do but great fun


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

My OH had one a few years ago, to this day, he still can't work out why he sold it!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

I like the ST myself but never owned one. My mate has one which he remapped to about 300 bhp he said. I think it must be close to that anyway as I have been in it with him and its fast, very fast.


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes really good cars had it at a ford show and for £20.00 you could have it on the rolling road I got 336 bhp do need a new clutch now lol


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Never driven one so wondering what's it like. Do you get much wheel spin if any, especially with that power?
Oh was this an uprated clutch or OEM?


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

bigdodge said:


> Never driven one so wondering what's it like. Do you get much wheel spin if any, especially with that power?
> Oh was this an uprated clutch or OEM?


It is a standard clutch but the way To go is an RS that will handle up to 400 bhp will get that fitted in the summer it only slips in 5-6th if I really put the foot down its got a gripper diff so no problem with wheel spin you can put it round a round about and your bottle will go before the car lol


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Kyudo said:


> Had this mx5 mk1 for many years 25 years old next year this is the interior a friend of mine done plus roof
> 
> 
> Still some work to do but great fun


A great looking car, wish you many more happy miles with it.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Kyudo said:


> Yes really good cars had it at a ford show and for £20.00 you could have it on the rolling road I got 336 bhp do need a new clutch now lol


I'm guessing Ford Fair? Which club were you there with?


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

cherie said:


> Kyudo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes really good cars had it at a ford show and for £20.00 you could have it on the rolling road I got 336 bhp do need a new clutch now lol
> ...


ST owners club great club as well


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Kyudo said:


> ST owners club great club as well


I was a member of the Fiesta STOC for a while, but was never very active on there. My OH had his on the Focus STOC stand in 2012, but as good as the club is, your car is just another ST in amongst a sea of other STs...


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

cherie said:


> Kyudo said:
> 
> 
> > ST owners club great club as well
> ...


But that's like any car show I thinks it's shows the pride some one has in there car


----------

